# Blast from the Past



## bc_steve (Nov 24, 2013)

Post a pic from your beginner days that you still really like.  This one is from 2006 and I got more than a little lucky!

I recently re-edited it.




ladybug vs aphid 2006 by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Juga (Nov 24, 2013)

All of my photos from before Jan this year are gone but I took this back in March. I feel I have greatly improved since then but still trucking.


----------



## limr (Nov 24, 2013)

I took this within weeks of buying a K1000 in 1993 - my first proper camera. I still remember the morning I took it. It was snowing and I was waiting for the roads to clear a bit before I went to work. It had just stopped snowing and the morning light was streaming through the windows onto the piano. I took at least half a roll of that piano. There are two other ones that I really like better than this one and I know I still have them but I haven't tracked them down yet. Still, this was definitely in the top five from that roll.


----------



## bc_steve (Nov 25, 2013)

one more, from 2007.




Kamloops Morning 2007 by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## SnappingShark (Nov 25, 2013)

If I was to take it again, I'd compose properly, sort out the lights at the back, get some more vibrancy on the flame


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 25, 2013)

I was young and romantic in 1976.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 25, 2013)

This is as far back as I can find without digging into film boxes -- 1973.

Joe


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 25, 2013)

from a snap back then


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 25, 2013)

Just a snapshot of the way we were back in the mid 70s.  We kept Ducks, Geese, Chickens & Pigs when our kids were growing up.  Here is wife Jeanne with some goslings.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 26, 2013)

This is from early 2012, so not that long ago, but I had very little experience with a DSLR at the time (used it very infrequently for the year prior) and limited camera experience in general. I re-edited it about two months ago, I think.




DSC02971 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------

